# Picture Disks



## avhound (Sep 15, 2017)

I have an LP i just came across been meaning to frame it (i'll post pics later)
Scorpions Lonesome Crow album.
i only listened to it once never wanted to scar it. always wanted to re-record it.

Does any one else have these type of disks to share.
Purchased this in Walnut Creek, Ca. back in the late 70's at some music shop.
back then i think i paid about 30 bucks for it. anyways they were right side up when i loaded em'.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

A thread about picture discs without pictures? Lol.

Pics or it didn't happen.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## avhound (Sep 15, 2017)

Weightless said:


> A thread about picture discs without pictures? Lol.
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


sorry weightless i was up late, into early AM when this popped in my head and dig for the disc.
you had me LOL.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

No worries. I was just poken fun. 

Where'd you get the frame? Is it viewable from both sides?

Here's the only picture disc that I have. I'm not much of a vinyl guy, but I do dig the art presentation.

It's a promo disc from Aenima from Tool. 4 songs, 2 each side.


----------



## avhound (Sep 15, 2017)

That's disturbing looking. looks like the LP is metallic, i've seen masters before and they are various types of metals.
i don't have a huge collection but to me they're prime. My grandmother use to have an old Magnavox and when she wasn't home i'd crank up that giant piece of furniture. 
i got back into vinyl for a while but it's quite a ritual.
the frame i ordered on line(basically just a shadow box) when i was buying all the potions and snake oils and bottles of magic smoke:laugh: Gees people on here think cables and wires are hocus pocus, vinyl care is strictly for extraterrestrials. i'll get back into it when i retire.


----------



## Thee Unforgiven (Mar 26, 2017)

i have a bunch of them, used to collect them for a short time. some of them are not round, they come in shapes. 1 is a gun.


----------



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

I once bought a Bolt Thrower picture disc for my friend's birthday. Unfortunately I don't have any pictures, but it was pretty sick. It was the album Mercenary.


----------



## Thee Unforgiven (Mar 26, 2017)

Bolt Thrower, never heard of them. what is their most popular tune ?


----------



## Thee Unforgiven (Mar 26, 2017)

here are a few. the pistol is G&R


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

I never got into vinyl, except for the Alvin and The Chipmunks record I had when I was a kid, but those picture discs are seriously awesome. That's the coolest thing I've seen this week.


----------



## avhound (Sep 15, 2017)

The MSG Awesome, Those are all dang Hyper looking. at that time i could only afford the one and Scorps were my favorite artists.


----------



## avhound (Sep 15, 2017)

Onyx1136 said:


> I never got into vinyl, except for the Alvin and The Chipmunks record I had when I was a kid, but those picture discs are seriously awesome. That's the coolest thing I've seen this week.


can you believe I still have Bambi,and Uncle Remus, all in good condition.
simpler times for sure so it seamed to me, not the toads i mean my parents:surprised:


----------



## avhound (Sep 15, 2017)

just googled picture disc they are out there and cost quite a bit saw some Bolt Thrower.
Ebay has em'
bummer mine never went up in price.


----------



## Thee Unforgiven (Mar 26, 2017)

i also googled picture disc. they hardly scratch the surface, and that is just what i have seen first hand. google kinda sucks these days.

they always costed a good bit more. i remember when they came out.


----------



## avhound (Sep 15, 2017)

Thee Unforgiven said:


> i also googled picture disc. they hardly scratch the surface, and that is just what i have seen first hand. google kinda sucks these days.
> 
> they always costed a good bit more. i remember when they came out.


ELO Has a great one can't post it here It's a nudey.


----------



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

Thee Unforgiven said:


> Bolt Thrower, never heard of them. what is their most popular tune ?


They're a death metal band (not typical death metal), so I'm not sure they technically have one - but this is my favorite


----------



## Thee Unforgiven (Mar 26, 2017)

avhound said:


> ELO Has a great one can't post it here It's a nudey.


just googled it = not there = google sucks


----------



## Thee Unforgiven (Mar 26, 2017)

Aldaa said:


> They're a death metal band (not typical death metal), so I'm not sure they technically have one - but this is my favorite


thats why i have never heard of them. the instruments sound cool, but the vocals are not my style.


----------

